# Looking to hire employees



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> All six of my wives thought that was funny! J/k there's only three.


Do you really have 3 wives? 

I could never do that. One is plenty enough hassle for me.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

griz said:


> Jesse,
> 
> I understand your intent. I like Robert's wording.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate that. I have had to work on that. It's gotten a lot better. I was in restaurant management about 8 years ago and learned the value of documentation of discussions. I don't have a problem talking to people. I just know that CYA (Cover Your Azz) has taught me VNG (Verbal No Good). I'm writting this for the same reason Robert wrote his. I know face time goes a long way too.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Do you really have 3 wives?
> 
> I could never do that. One is plenty enough hassle for me.


Yep 3. 2 Are exes though  I tottaly agree- one at a time is plenty. Mormons havnt practiced polygamy in almost 200 years. There are offshoot groups here that still do but they are in no way affiliated with the LDS church. I have worked around alot of polygamists though- harder workin guys you'll never see.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Missed this one... Should go without saying but... I've had it happen.

*Alcohol & Drug use is strictly forbidden, use at work/before work is grounds for immediate dismissal.*


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Missed this one... Should go without saying but... I've had it happen.
> 
> Alcohol & Drug use is strictly forbidden, use at work/before work is grounds for immediate dismissal.


Yup- I've immediately dismissed my brother 3-4 times for that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> ...I have worked around alot of polygamists though- harder workin guys you'll never see.


Ya, they gotta be...:whistling



RobertCDF said:


> Missed this one... Should go without saying but... I've had it happen.
> 
> *Alcohol & Drug use is strictly forbidden, use at work/before work is grounds for immediate dismissal.*


Yup, been there done that...Somehow lunch was not considered at work...:whistling




Ninjaframer said:


> Yup- I've immediately dismissed my brother 3-4 times for that.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup::no:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

griz said:


> Yup, been there done that...Somehow lunch was not considered at work...:whistling


Unless you're the boss...


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

In my oreintation manual I have; It is not your job to comment on other trades work. If it inhibits your progress it becomes my job.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I would add, must use common sense at all times.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Something to the effect of... 
The employee handbook and all policies and procedures contained within may be changed in any fashion or at anytime without written notice. 

This is from years of reading corporate handbooks. This gives the company the ability to change p&p at anytime to suit any situation that may arise.

Oh and make sure they sign something stating that they have been given a copy, read said copy and understand said copy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> All six of my wives thought that was funny! J/k there's only three.


 :lol:	:lol:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Yup- I've immediately dismissed my brother 3-4 times for that.


I would think again about throwing my brother under the internet buss so frequently. Just saying.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

griz said:


> Go with your gut....:thumbsup:
> 
> Employee Handbooks etc are great....
> 
> ...



griz,

I read a lot of your posts. But this is most probably the best thing you're ever written. Talk about hitting the nail on the head. You couldn't be more dead-on! *"Personal communication is a dying art..."* I know so many who won't even answer the phone: text or email - that's it.

Dealing with people can be so difficult, I think so many just gave up. They just send out emails or text messages, or _texas_ as some say. :laughing:

Dead-On correct post :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> I can appreciate that. I have had to work on that. It's gotten a lot better. I was in restaurant management about 8 years ago and learned the value of documentation of discussions. I don't have a problem talking to people. I just know that CYA (Cover Your Azz) has taught me VNG (Verbal No Good). I'm writting this for the same reason Robert wrote his. I know face time goes a long way too.



I don't think Griz is saying you can't document what was said, just that it needs to be "said" not written and read.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I don't think Griz is saying you can't document what was said, just that it needs to be "said" not written and read.


I agree. It takes a big "set" and tact, a lot of tact to be able to cut through the BS and verbally convey your thoughts about how things need to be done. It also takes a lot of wisdom with the timing of your words. There's a fine line that separates the passive, and the overly authoritarians. Trying the walk that line will test your patience to say the least.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> I agree. It takes a big "set" and tact, a lot of tact to be able to cut through the BS and verbally convey your thoughts about how things need to be done. It also takes a lot of wisdom with the timing of your words. There's a fine line that separates the passive, and the overly authoritarians. Trying the walk that line will test your patience to say the least.


Jesse, I "sort-of" agree with you. But I also think that sometimes we try to be so tactful that either would needs to be said, doesn't, or it gets lost in translation.

I perform best when I know where I stand with my employer, both good and bad. I don't take threats well - not at all. There seems to be a shift in employers towards not praising employees for a job well done, but always giving an seemingly endless amount of criticism. I also believe that money is a poor motivator. Employees need to be motivated by something that is not so limited. 

I used to supervise a "team" of about 50 employees. I tried really hard to push that "team" atmosphere so everyone would help and encourage one another to get the job done to the best of their ability. If someone was slacking the team would usually handle that before I became involved, not in a mean way but more in a competitive way.

I learned a hard lesson: not every peg fits. In other words, sometimes, it's just not going to work out and the slacker has to go.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Well maybe what I'm saying is not translating well. I couldn't agree with you more. By tact I mean being able to tell someone that they've screwed something up without making them feel like they're just plain dumb. I struggle with that. Sometimes I just can't find enough words to explain what it is that I want done. Maybe it's also a lack of skills on the other end too. Sometimes it'a hard to determine. I know for sure that anyone I hire in the future will have clear cut expectations set and it will be on a 30, 60, or 90 day probationary period. That way they know how long they have to figure out how to do things the way I want them done. Don't get me
Wrong I'm more concerned with the finished product and the steps it took to get there.
I could care less if they choose to do it standing on their head, so long as the pace is the same.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

Besides getting paid on time, its the most difficult part of having a business (at least for me). When you find a good one you gotta keep enough work coming in to keep them busy. That may mean taking off the pouches to be a business owner, not a foreman. My jobs run smoother when i'm on site but everything else suffers. I would say have your main points outlined in your head and just go over it with them. If they cross the line, let them know. If they exceed expectation, let them know. Its always better to pay more for seasoned competent people than less for less skilled people. Just a better investment.


----------

